# stats for a shadow dragon?



## der_kluge (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone know where I might be able to locate stats for a shadow dragon?  I'd prefer not to purchase a book if I can avoid it.


----------



## kreynolds (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm assuming you don't own Monsters of Faerun or Draconomicon?

EDIT: Anyway, not like the WotC shadow dragon, but I found this.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I might be able to locate stats for a shadow dragon?  I'd prefer not to purchase a book if I can avoid it.




Buy the books...buy the book!!!  You're a writer, can't you make it a working expense and get a tax deduction??


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 30, 2004)

I wish.  Actually, a percentage of your earnings from writing have to be a certain percent of your total income before you can declare tax deductions on it.  So, in my case, not even close.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 30, 2004)

dig out your 1edADnD or 2edADnD books and do a conversion


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 30, 2004)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you don't own Monsters of Faerun or Draconomicon?
> 
> EDIT: Anyway, not like the WotC shadow dragon, but I found this.





What the?!?

Hit Dice: 6d12+5

Con: 25?  Where does he get the +5 from?  What is, that, .8 hit points per HD?  And a HUGE dragon with 44 hit points and a 30 AC.  The mind reels.

Speed: 50 ft?  No flight??

Dex: 29?  I thought dragons had a 10 Dex.

Special Qualities: immune fire,cold, lighting,

Yep, immune to lighting.  Good quality for a shadow dragon.

Climate: dark - Nice.

Author: 

Figures.  I'm not sure I'd want my name on this either.

Looks like I get to make up my own.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 30, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> dig out your 1edADnD or 2edADnD books and do a conversion




Yea, I'll have to.  Shadow Dragon was in the Greyhawk appendix, IIRC.  I have that.


----------



## heliopolix (Jan 30, 2004)

*Orgranisation*: none        (sic)

I think that that best sums it up.


----------



## gfunk (Jan 30, 2004)

From the WotC website.

Source: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=fr/fx20020901ex



> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Glouroth:* Male mature adult shadow dragon; CR 15; Large dragon (shadow); HD 22d12+88; hp 232; Init +4; Spd 80 ft., fly 150 ft. (poor); AC 34, touch 9, flat-footed 34; Atk +27 melee (2d6+6, bite) and +22 melee (1d8+3, 2 claws) and +22 melee (1d6+3, 2 wings), +22 melee (1d8+9, tail slap); Face/Reach 5 ft. by 10 ft./10 ft.; SA breath weapon (energy drain), frightful presence, spell-like abilities, spells; SQ blindsight, dragon traits, DR 10/+1, energy drain immunity, keen senses, shadow blend, SR 25; AL CE; SV Fort +17, Ref +13, Will +18; Str 23, Dex 10, Con 19, Int 20, Wis 20, Cha 21.[/font]
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Skills and Feats:_ Bluff +27, Concentration +25, Diplomacy +27, Escape Artist +22, Hide +18, Jump +26, Knowledge (Underdark history) +27, Knowledge (Underdark local) +27, Listen +29, Move Silently +22, Search +27, Spellcraft +27, Spot +29; Alertness, Flyby Attack, Hover, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Wingover.[/font]​[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Breath Weapon (Su): *Glouroth’s breath weapon is a cone of billowing, smoky shadows with an energy drain effect. Any creature within the 40-ft. cone gains 4 negative levels, or 2 negative levels with a successful Reflex save (DC 26). The Fortitude save to remove the negative level also has a DC of 26.[/font]​[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Frightful Presence (Ex): *Whenever Glouroth attacks, charges, or flies overhead, every creature within a radius of 180 feet with fewer than 22 HD must make a successful Will save (DC 26) or become shaken for 4d6 rounds (or panicked if it has 4 or fewer HD). Creatures that successfully save are immune to Glouroth’s frightful presence for one day.[/font]​[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Sorcerer Spells Known_(6/8/7/5 per day; caster level 7th; base DC 15 + spell level): 0 -- _arcane mark, daze, detect magic, disrupt undead, mage hand, ray of frost, read magic;_ 1st -- _chill touch, mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, true strike;_ 2nd -- _blur, invisibility, resist elements;_ 3rd -- _deeper darkness,_ _dispel magic._[/font]​[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Spell-Like Abilities: *3/day -- _mirror image;_ 2/day -- _dimension door. _Caster level 7th; save DC 15 + spell level.[/font]​[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dragon Traits: *Glouroth is immune to sleep and paralysis effects. He has darkvision 60 ft. and low-light vision.[/font]​[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Shadow Blend (Su): *During any conditions other than full daylight, Glouroth can disappear into the shadows, giving him nine-tenths concealment. Artificial illumination, even a _light_ or _continual flame_ spell, does not negate this ability, but a _daylight_ spell does.​



[/font]​


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 30, 2004)

Damn, Gfunk, that's perfect!  I may even be able to just use that one as is.  The CR is about right.  Thanks!


----------



## diaglo (Jan 30, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Yea, I'll have to.  Shadow Dragon was in the Greyhawk appendix, IIRC.  I have that.





MM2 for 1edADnD, also.

and the 2ed Silver Anniversary Against the Giants: the Liberation of Geoff had one.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jan 30, 2004)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> Anyway, not like the WotC shadow dragon, but I found this.




I'd really like to know what RPG these stats are for. It's certainly not D&D 3.x...


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

The 3.0 version is in Monsters of Faerun, too.


----------



## Grazzt (Jan 30, 2004)

KaeYoss said:
			
		

> I'd really like to know what RPG these stats are for. It's certainly not D&D 3.x...




Of course its for D&D 3.x. It's just not done very well.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Jan 30, 2004)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> Of course its for D&D 3.x. It's just not done very well.




Sorry, forgot the [sarcasm] Tag 

"not done very well" Is quite an understatement: There's at least one glaring error in almost every line, including rules, formatting, everything.


----------



## kreynolds (Jan 30, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Yep, immune to lighting.  Good quality for a shadow dragon.




Hey, could'a been worse. Could's said "immune to the dark".


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

"I cast magic missile at the darkness!"

(actually, a pc in my game got to do just that a few sessions back...   )


----------



## Grazzt (Jan 30, 2004)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> Hey, could'a been worse. Could's said "immune to the dark".




 nice one.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 30, 2004)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> Hey, could'a been worse. Could's said "immune to the dark".




ROFL!

Well, don't get me wrong, I appreciate the effort for you finding it.  But damn, that was about the worst statted out thing I've ever seen.  I can only believe that it was created somewhere around August of 2000 when only the PHB existed, and there was no basis for comparison.   /benefit of the doubt


----------



## maddman75 (Jan 30, 2004)

Full stats are in the Draconomicon.  Might as well pick it up, Amazon's got it for 60% off.  Around $15 IIRC...


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jan 31, 2004)

Don't know if this might be of interest, but there is also a Half-Shadow Dragon Template in the FR book City of the Spider Queen.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 31, 2004)

As much as I'd like to get Draconomicon, I'm staring potential unemployment in the face depending on what my wonderful company decides to do.  So, until I know what my job status is, no books for me.


----------

